

Are you a real MicroISV? Take the test - FollowSteph3
http://successfulsoftware.net/2012/02/23/microisv-test/

======
davidw
> You set up your computer or phone so it makes a special noise each time you
> get a sale.

Heh, ok, I admit to doing this with LiberWriter.

